# Hyatt - Maui (2008 thread)



## Kal

The proposed Hyatt Maui Timeshare has not received any permits yet. Issuance of the permit will next be considered by the Maui Planning Commission on March 25, 2008.


----------



## Denise L

Thanks for the update! We'll be at the Westin that week, maybe we'll hear some good news!


----------



## Carmel85

Kal,

Thank you for the update on maui. Any news on kauai?

A few of the big shots from Hyatt where in Tahoe (Northstar) on Monday now they are down here in Carmel.

Again that you for the information. If you get a copy of a link to the Planning commission in Maui I would love to see the staff report.


----------



## mesamirage

I can't wait for Hyatt to open Hawaii... but I have a feeling it will be what opens up everyones eyes to what a great system Hyatt is....


----------



## benjaminb13

I agree.
I truly  think hawaii is the missing piece for HYatt.
A HVC timeshare resort beside the beautiful Hyatt Hotel-in KAUAI- would be a vacationers dream.
I really hope they pursue their Hawaii projects agressively.


----------



## Carmel85

kal and other Hyatt owners,

I think we should consider writing to the Maui Planning Commission via Email to the chair of that commission.

Of course we can not write yet because the staff report is not out but I hope everybody that wants to see a HYATT MAUI Timeshare would write a small note in FULL support of the project.

I know a few other owners that live here in the Carmel/Monterey Ca area we are going to state how great Hyatt is and how they are good to the land and their employees. long term players.

If Hyatt can get Carmel Highlands we should be able to get Maui but we all need to take a few minute and write a brief letter in FULL support of the project.

Kal please keep us updated with you Maui connection.


----------



## seatrout

we would need to buy more developer shares and referr friend to buy developer share.

I have bought/referral for purchase witH developer weekMarriot but not many.  For now (next 3-5 years(  it is just easier to go to maui with a westin/mariott.  That all have very nice accomodation too.

As to Kaui-- to go Waiohai which is  on popui beach.
I will be to both Kaui and Maui this year.  Will scoop things out


----------



## Kal

Here is the snail-mail address:

Maui Planning Commission
County of Maui
250 South High Street
Wailuku, Hawaii 96793

Project Name: _Hyatt Regency Maui Addition_


----------



## benjaminb13

In prep for Hawaii and northstar- what do you guys think will be the right amount of points needed to enjoy a week in Northstar and another in Hawaii-
I currently have 3300 HVC.
Im thinking of increasing by unloading my HGVC Hawaii and maybe my 1300 HVC for more points.
Or should I just hold as the Hawaii project is still in the air and may not happen at all.


----------



## seatrout

IMHO- at least 3-4 yrs if it happen. For points 4200+ points
If you want your vacation to Hawaii- buy a Marriott/Westin or add Hilton.
I never wanted to count my chicken until they hatched


----------



## Carmel85

benjaminb13 said:


> In prep for Hawaii and northstar- what do you guys think will be the right amount of points needed to enjoy a week in Northstar and another in Hawaii-
> I currently have 3300 HVC.
> Im thinking of increasing by unloading my HGVC Hawaii and maybe my 1300 HVC for more points.
> Or should I just hold as the Hawaii project is still in the air and may not happen at all.




Benj,

I think anything  between 4000 to 4400 points are perfect for a great family vacation

1 full week Tahoe (summer)
1 full week Nothstar  (winter)

then

1 full week anytime in Hawaii EOY (ANYTIME)
1 full week carmel (anytime)


----------



## tahoeJoe

Kal said:


> The proposed Hyatt Maui Timeshare has not received any permits yet. Issuance of the permit will next be considered by the Maui Planning Commission on March 25, 2008.




So Kal, do YOU recommend we write the Maui planning commission and support the project or will that look like interference from main landers? 

-TJ (a newbie)


----------



## Kal

That's an interesting thought.  My initial feeling is that the commission's goal is to assure new construction is in accordance with all applicable building codes and rules for development.  However, since Hawaii's economy is vastly driven by tourism, one might suggest their "client" is the tourist.  Yes, it's an odd way of thinking, but MONEY TALKS.

Maui has many unique development problems where it would be easy to put a hold on progress.  IMHO I don't see the Maui Planning Commission as a "no growth" agent.  Therefore I would definitely make every effort to advise the Commission of your support to the project.


----------



## Carmel85

Kal said:


> That's an interesting thought.  My initial feeling is that the commission's goal is to assure new construction is in accordance with all applicable building codes and rules for development.  However, since Hawaii's economy is vastly driven by tourism, one might suggest their "client" is the tourist.  Yes, it's an odd way of thinking, but MONEY TALKS.
> 
> Maui has many unique development problems where it would be easy to put a hold on progress.  IMHO I don't see the Maui Planning Commission as a "no growth" agent.  Therefore I would definitely make every effort to advise the Commission of your support to the project.




Lets start writing those letters and e-mails today!!

MAUI HYATT  that sounds so GOOD!!!


----------



## benjaminb13

I dont get it it- marriott, Hilton and westin seem to have no prob developing timeshares in Hawaii- Why is it that Hyatt encounters delay after delay and one prob after the next? Any thoughts-


----------



## Carmel85

benjaminb13 said:


> I dont get it it- marriott, Hilton and westin seem to have no prob developing timeshares in Hawaii- Why is it that Hyatt encounters delay after delay and one prob after the next? Any thoughts-



Benji,

I do hope you write a letter that is what is really important do it today.

We will know more next week when the Staff report should be out in regards to the Hyatt development.

There are some rumors going around about hyatt and I wish not to say till I personally have more into for all of you.


----------



## benjaminb13

Good idea

Ill draft one this weekend

Carmel85- do you think the other large t.share companies (starwood etc.) can cause problems for a Hyatt proj in Hawaii?  Or is it that Hyatt is just speculating at this time- 

It just seems like they go on building - while Hyatt encounters one issue after the next.

We love conspiracies dont we?


----------



## mas

benjaminb13 said:


> I dont get it it- marriott, Hilton and westin seem to have no prob developing timeshares in Hawaii- Why is it that Hyatt encounters delay after delay and one prob after the next? Any thoughts-



Marriott ran into several delays when adding the two towers to their Maui Ocean Club property.  I don't have exact numbers but it seems to me the additions were several years in the planning stages before all the objections and final approvals were completed.


----------



## Carmel85

Kal,

Do you have a copy of the Maui Planning Commission staff report?


I would like to get a copy of it if you can get it from your sources.


I have been looking for it on their website but have seen nothing not even the agenda which both should be public record.



Thank you


----------



## GaryDouglas

Here is the Agenda. I'll look to find where the minutes are kept from these meetings. If I find the link, I'll add to this post.

http://www.co.maui.hi.us/files/Board24/Agenda/032508.age.pdf


This is the link for the minutes, but they don't keep them up-to-date.  They look like they are a year behind...
http://www.co.maui.hi.us/boards/boa...breviation=Board24&CommitteeReportType=Minute


----------



## Carmel85

GaryDouglas said:


> Here is the Agenda. I'll look to find where the minutes are kept from these meetings. If I find the link, I'll add to this post.
> 
> http://www.co.maui.hi.us/files/Board24/Agenda/032508.age.pdf
> 
> 
> This is the link for the minutes, but they don't keep them up-to-date.  They look like they are a year behind...
> http://www.co.maui.hi.us/boards/boa...breviation=Board24&CommitteeReportType=Minute



Thank you so much for the agenda but can you please get the STAFF report...


We need to know what the planning department staff report says!!!!

Many Thanks


----------



## Carmel85

I have just seen the staff report for Maui sent to me by a fellow Hyatt owner Steve Dallas who is going to run for the HOA in Lake Tahoe this year.

Steve just e-mail me a copy and the staff report, staff is recommending approval with 65 conditions of approval and 3 more condition for the parking structure.

There was 1 letter in file in regards to the tennis courts with Maui District tennis association asking Hyatt to build 12 new tennis courts and sport complex. I do not think this will get any where.

Hyatt must start building if approved with in 3 years and completion of the entire project with in 5 years or permit is revoked.



25th of March is the BIG day for Hyatt MAUI


----------



## Kal

Go *HERE* to read the staff report for the Hyatt Maui project.


----------



## Carmel85

Kal said:


> Go *HERE* to read the staff report for the Hyatt Maui project.




Kal,

Share some more info on the project with everybody. Exhibit #30

Bob


----------



## Kal

Order Up!

Go Here for a full description of the new property.


----------



## Carmel85

Kal said:


> Order Up!
> 
> Go Here for a full description of the new property.




Kal,

Thank you for that great information on Hyatt Maui it looks like it is going to be even nicer then the Marriott or the  Westin.


----------



## tahoeJoe

*The BIG day!!!*



Kal said:


> The proposed Hyatt Maui Timeshare has not received any permits yet. Issuance of the permit will next be considered by the Maui Planning Commission on March 25, 2008.



Tomorrows the day!!!!   :whoopie: 

Hopefully Hyatt Maui will have no problems. So who will be the first to report on the outcome? I suspect Kal and Carmel85 are in Maui now!!!! 

-TJ


----------



## Carmel85

tahoeJoe said:


> Tomorrows the day!!!!   :whoopie:
> 
> Hopefully Hyatt Maui will have no problems. So who will be the first to report on the outcome? I suspect Kal and Carmel85 are in Maui now!!!!
> 
> -TJ



TJ,

Either one of us will keep you posted but first we have to get you in as a HYatt owner or you will not be going to Hawaii.

Also we will be bringing you some special things on Kal's board in Early April before April 12th so  keep looking on Kal's website and yes you will like it trust me.

Carmel85


----------



## Carmel85

*Hyatt Maui Timeshare has been APPROVED today by the Maui Planning commission keep a eye open on Kal's website!   * 

Watch out Marriott,Westin,Hilton and DVC here Hyatt comes to Hawaii!!!!


----------



## Kal

*Hyatt Regency Maui HVC Resort*

Go *HERE* for a description of the new property and the architectural drawings (including Views, Elevations & Landscape Development Plan).

All the units are ocean-front!


----------



## mesamirage

Hyatt Vacation Club has arrived!!  This is Awesome!!


----------



## cookinmamma

Thank you for the fabulous HVC-Breaking news, Carmel85 & Kal!  You're the best.


----------



## Kal

WINNER, WINNER, CHICKEN DINNER


----------



## Denise L

*Great news!*

Yahoo! I am so excited. After being at the Westin this week and doing a short tour of the Marriott, I am delighted that Hyatt will be building all OF units  .

Does anyone know if there is a reef there, or mostly sandy beach?


----------



## Carmel85

as KAL sated "WINNER WINNER CHICKEN DINNER"   

So if you know who uses that phrase you could win some more great Hyatt information via PM.

Yes Dr Marriott,KAL,Mesa and myself are not able to win the prize but all other it is game on.  No cheating and no hints please.

"WINNER WINNER CHICKEN DINNER"  This person got us all the info for lots and lots of Hyatt info for all of us to enjoy. He has even more and more to share with all of us.:whoopie:  

This person is not a tug member but knows Hyatt very well and Tahoe even better.

Carmel85 post # 500 how great a perfect milestone


----------



## taffy19

All I can say is *CONGRATULATIONS* to the Hyatt timeshare owners.  You can't beat the location here and it looks like the units will be beautiful. Having larger balconies is what will make your stay even more enjoyable yet. We will be seeing it built over the next few years.

Can you imagine owning a fixed week and fixed unit and not having to fight for a week or a view? It will be *so nice! *I have been following this thread for a long time and am happy for all of you.


----------



## Carmel85

iconnections said:


> All I can say is *CONGRATULATIONS* to the Hyatt timeshare owners.  You can't beat the location here and it looks like the units will be beautiful. Having larger balconies is what will make your stay even more enjoyable yet. We will be seeing it built over the next few years.
> 
> Can you imagine owning a fixed week and fixed unit and not having to fight for a week or a view? It will be *so nice! *I have been following this thread for a long time and am happy for all of you.




FIXED WEEKS AND FIXED UNITS!!!  You buy the week and the unit you want that is the Hyatt system. 98%+ all have FULL OCEAN FRONT VIEWS with HUGE HUGE BALCONIES.   

We cant wait to have Hyatt Maui built 3+ years from now late 2011 or 2012!


----------



## benjaminb13

Hallelu...( how is it spelled?) 
Hooray! Great news>
The least Hyatt can do is give us diehards all a free week at Northstar, Siesta and Maui--- as a  reward for our enthusian.


----------



## Carmel85

benjaminb13 said:


> Hallelu...( how is it spelled?)
> Hooray! Great news>
> The least Hyatt can do is give us diehards all a free week at Northstar, Siesta and Maui--- as a  reward for our enthusian.



I wish HYATT would give us all 1 wees at all the resorts and KAL a extra 2 weeks!!!   


"WINNER WINNER CHICKEN DINNER"

Carmel85


----------



## GaryDouglas

It's my understanding, but unconfirmed, that the setback from the ocean is where there is a small building along the Marriott/Hyatt propertly line, approximately half the depth of the Lahaina tower.

I would be curious to see if Kal can get an aerial view map of the whole project which also shows the property lines, beach and surrounding area.  The resort layout and landscaping PDF does not show this (or am I missing something)...


----------



## Carmel85

GaryDouglas said:


> It's my understanding, but unconfirmed, that the setback from the ocean is where there is a small building along the Marriott/Hyatt propertly line, approximately half the depth of the Lahaina tower.
> 
> I would be curious to see if Kal can get an aerial view map of the whole project which also shows the property lines, beach and surrounding area.  The resort layout and landscaping PDF does not show this (or am I missing something)...



Gary,

I saw the aerial and you really cant see it from the report too well.  I would agree with you 30-50% depth of the Lahaina tower.  Actually the property line crosses well with in the Lahaina towner one day never know Hyatt could tear down that tower or convert or add on to that tower because the property line.

It is very funny the planner for the Maui planning department came from Marina,Ca planning department which is next to our home town of Carmel/Monterey very small world.


----------



## MLC

Carmel85 said:


> as KAL sated "WINNER WINNER CHICKEN DINNER"
> 
> So if you know who uses that phrase you could win some more great Hyatt information via PM.
> 
> Yes Dr Marriott,KAL,Mesa and myself are not able to win the prize but all other it is game on.  No cheating and no hints please.
> 
> "WINNER WINNER CHICKEN DINNER"  This person got us all the info for lots and lots of Hyatt info for all of us to enjoy. He has even more and more to share with all of us.:whoopie:
> 
> This person is not a tug member but knows Hyatt very well and Tahoe even better.
> 
> Carmel85 post # 500 how great a perfect milestone



I know a guy who says WINNER WINNER BIG CHICKEN DINNER.  but what do I know.


----------



## GaryDouglas

BTW, the small building I am referring to is I think a utility building, just behind the large concrete multipurpose area.


----------



## Kal

GaryDouglas said:


> It's my understanding, but unconfirmed, that the setback from the ocean is where there is a small building along the Marriott/Hyatt propertly line, approximately half the depth of the Lahaina tower.
> 
> I would be curious to see if Kal can get an aerial view map of the whole project which also shows the property lines, beach and surrounding area. The resort layout and landscaping PDF does not show this (or am I missing something)...


 
I added an aerial view to the website.  Check it out then download the image and zoom in to see if it shows.


----------



## Carmel85

GaryDouglas said:


> BTW, the small building I am referring to is I think a utility building, just behind the large concrete multipurpose area.



Sorry you lost me?


----------



## Carmel85

MLC said:


> I know a guy who says WINNER WINNER BIG CHICKEN DINNER.  but what do I know.




MLC,

You know the guy who is "Winner Winner Chicken Dinner" WOW!!!!


I love your website looks like you know the Marriott system inside and out.

Do you know who"Dr Marriott" is? I hear he was in St Thomas (Marriott last week) and Hyatt Tahoe in Early September (swimming pool freak) and over xmas at the Royals.

Keep sending that good information to all of us about Hyatt,Marriot and of course that guy "Winner Winner Chicken Dinner"  

Carmel85


----------



## GaryDouglas

Carmel85 said:


> Sorry you lost me?


 
I have a picture of it from one of the Hyatt side villas in the Lahaina building. I don't have it on the web, but I could send it to you if you wish. It looks out over the Hyatt property and shows the building in the foreground, very close to the property line. Here is a picture from iconnections site, but it does not show the building. It should be to the extreme right of this picture.






http://iconnections.smugmug.com/gallery/1508048_Xw9MN#118554742


----------



## taffy19

*Photo images of space between the Marriott and Hyatt towers*

I am not sure if the little building is the property line of the new oceanfront condos but this is what I heard. I asked several Marriott sales people here but they didn't know. Some didn't even know that the permits were granted and they are just as curious too. The new Hyatt tower will not affect our ocean view but we will lose our nice mountain view we have now.   

Here are the pictures that give you a good idea of the space between the two resorts, etc. If you have more questions, please ask today because we are checking out tomorrow.


----------



## Snow&Sun

*Tahoe & Maui*

Its great to know now I can have snow and sun for sure.... I love Tahoe and Maui makes it all the better. I will use my Tahoe time and wait to buy Maui. I can hardly wait...


----------



## Kal

*Placement of New Resort*

Here is the setting for the new Hyatt Maui resort:


----------



## taffy19

Kal, the grey area above the red circle used to be the Marriott Luau parking lot and the little structure that has been mentioned in this thread before is in the red circle.  The old parking lot is where the new Lahaina tower stands today.






Your proposed property line is a little off.


----------



## Kal

Is this a little better?


----------



## GaryDouglas

*Hyatt/Marriot Boarder and Hyatt Setback*

Here is the plan that shows the Hyatt/Marriott common boarder and should give everyone a good idea how far the building is set back from the ocean, at least anyone that is familiar with the existing features. I think iconnections may still be able to see the mountains, but at an angle...






P.S., The corner of the Hyatt TS closest to the ocean is approximately 210' to the right most fuzzy line, which may indicate the beginning of the beach. 

http://travel.webshots.com/photo/2894977080075946734YIHHBD


----------



## Carmel85

GaryDouglas,

Thank you so much for your info and pictures.


Do we get any more FROM you ?  You have some great pictures.

Thank You Again

CARMEL85  wwch


----------



## GaryDouglas

Carmel85 said:


> GaryDouglas,
> Do we get any more *for you* ?


 
For me or From me? I'll be there in around 6 weeks and will update my album at that time...


----------



## taffy19

*Hyatt beach pictures.*

Here are some pictures of the beach in front of the new proposed Hyatt tower and I am really confused when I look at the drawings that Kal posted in his web page. To me, they look reversed and they mention the Napili tower next to them instead of the Lahaina tower. This was the plan originally from what I heard.

The beach is narrow at the point and gets wider when you walk towards the Hula Grill or the Whalers Village Shopping Center.


----------



## taffy19

GaryDouglas said:


> Here is the plan that shows the Hyatt/Marriott common boarder and should give everyone a good idea how far the building is set back from the ocean, at least anyone that is familiar with the existing features. I think iconnections may still be able to see the mountains, but at an angle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S., The corner of the Hyatt TS closest to the ocean is approximately 210' to the right most fuzzy line, which may indicate the beginning of the beach.
> 
> http://travel.webshots.com/photo/2894977080075946734YIHHBD


 
Gary, your picture shows the Napili tower looking over the Hyatt timeshare property to the right but, in reality, the Hyatt resort is left of us. Can you explain this or do I see it wrong? The drawing of the angled structure is also reversed, imho. I can show you what I mean in a private album link by email. I also have some movie clips too as that gives a better idea.


----------



## GaryDouglas

The bottom boarder on this map that goes left and right is the Marriott/Hyatt property line. The Existing Napili Tower is the Hyatt to the south (see the North indicator arrow right next to the scale, in the lower left part of map).

The Marriott Lahaina tower is towards and off the bottom of this map, so the south side of the Lahaina overlooks the new Hyatt TS building and open space. Most of the view is retained towards the beach and ocean. Looking straight across and a little towards the left, the Hyatt TS building will obstruct most of the view of the Existing Napili Tower. Looking toward the extreme left should allow a mostly unobstructed view of the mountains. All of this is dependent on how far back your unit it set back along the south side of the Lahaina building. Since the Hyatt setback is greater than the Marriott, the closer you are to the ocean, the less your ocean view will be affected.

This is just my best guess based upon how I am reading the map. We will know definitively when the foundation goes in...


----------



## taffy19

Thanks for your explanation as it makes sense to me now.    There will be two Napili towers as the Hyatt and the Marriott both will have one by that name.  That's what confused me.  The two towers may be very close together on this side of the Marriott.  They seem to be quite far apart where the Marriott is building the new Napili tower now next to the private condo project.  I also took pictures there and of the beach too which is so much wider than our side at the Lahaina tower or the Hyatt property.   Yes, we will know more once they start pouring the foundation.

*Kal and Carmel85*, did you not like my pictures?  Neither one of you commented so far but you asked for these photos of the beach in front of the Hyatt Resort.   I drove all the way back from Kihei to here to take them for you as I had promised to do so.  It gave me a good opportunity to show our timeshare resort at the Marriott to our other friend who came to visit us in Kihei.  She was born and raised on Oahu but also went to school in Maui,  She was in shock to see this beautiful beach so commercialized with all the resorts, restaurants and shops.  She enjoyed this beach when there was nothing there and that wasn't even that long ago like in the early 60s.

We both hope that Makena beach will stay in it's natural state so people can see what the beaches looked like in the past.  This is what I really like when we drive on the old road to Kihei right next to the ocean.  There is no room to build there and that is a blessing.  Locals enjoy these narrow beaches and even pitch a tent there and stay overnight.  If Maui gets any busier than it is today already and the roads more congested yet, then this island will be ruined.  I hope the planning commission won't let this happen.


----------



## Cathyb

Emmy:  We won't have the upscale units Hyatt will have, but at The Whaler we have a huge L-shaped lanai that wraps around; TWO fixed weeks and UNIT over July 4 and an eighth floor white water view of Molokai and Lanai.  We'll be in Maui in July and are anxious to see what Hyatt is putting up.

We feel almost as lucky as future Hyatt owners


----------



## seatrout

iconnections said:


> did you not like my pictures?  .



Don't worry,  There are many other who enjoy your picture too.  
I agree with your sentiment.  We usually find beach where there is hardly anyone around. I am sure 
they exist on the island if you pick up the car and drive al ittle.

I will be in Maui this thanksgiving staying at both the Westin and Marriott.
Looking forward to staying in the Hyatt when it get built


----------



## Kal

iconnections said:


> ...*Kal and Carmel85*, did you not like my pictures? Neither one of you commented so far ....


 
The reason I didn't comment is that I've been on a 4-week vacation to Key West and St. Maarten. I'll get my feet on the ground then give you my thoughts. Sand gravity sets in so it takes a while to get with it.


----------



## asis

Does anybody have any updates on when HYATT is going to break ground on Hyat Maui?


----------



## mesamirage

We are onsite in Maui right now (staying at Westin Villas)... we have already been here for a week but we still have another week to go!  

We took a walk around the Hyatt property today... dreaming of Hyatt Vacation Club opening up... I also took some pictures of the beach and location the new HVC building is supposed to go. I think that area between the Hyatt and Marriott seems like a small location to build a HVC site. But that is what they hire architects for... 

We chatted with a few Hyatt staff and nobody has heard anything yet... just rumors.


----------



## taffy19

Deleted relply to another thread because it ended up here instead.


----------



## Beardeddragon

*Any updates?*

I would love to go!


----------



## GregT

I visited the Hyatt hotel two days ago -- no construction activity at all -- they do not have a Hyatt vacation club desk at the hotel so I couldn't go pepper someone with questions.

However, the concierge desk there told me that he had heard they would be breaking ground by the end of the year and he knew exactly where it was going to be and the approximate size (he indicated about 100 units).

Not exactly the most binding authority, but interesting info.  I'll see if I can get better info...

Best,

Greg


----------



## Kal

Check this out for detailed design information


----------



## MaryH

Kal,

Is that from the planning commission application?  Is they break grounds end of this year, when would it likely be finished?


----------



## Beardeddragon

*Thanks Kal*

Any updates on any other HRC starting soon?


----------



## zcrider

Wow, that is awesome info you shared Kal!!  Any idea what they are planning point wise for various sizes during Diamond season?


----------



## Kal

MaryH said:


> Kal,
> 
> Is that from the planning commission application? Is they break grounds end of this year, when would it likely be finished?


 
Yes, the material came from the planning and permitting process.  If they break ground by the end of 2012 I would be surprised if the resort opened before 2015.  Even then, getting a unit thru the HVC will take much longer as owners would have to purchase a unit, then turn it into the Club to use their points.


----------



## Kal

zcrider said:


> Wow, that is awesome info you shared Kal!! Any idea what they are planning point wise for various sizes during Diamond season?


 
During the permitting process word was that the units would be like other HVC properties such as Coconut Plantation, the the Key West resorts.  I would be shocked if a Diamond week would go for 2200 points.  Moreover, how many weeks would not be Diamond weeks in Maui??


----------



## MaryH

I would think it would be prices similarly to Siesta Keys...\

Shame, we are looking for locations for a reunion in 2014... If one can get weekdays I might have added some days before or after.


----------



## Beardeddragon

Kal said:


> During the permitting process word was that the units would be like other HVC properties such as Coconut Plantation, the the Key West resorts.  I would be shocked if a Diamond week would go for 2200 points.  Moreover, how many weeks would not be Diamond weeks in Maui??



Kal,

How many points do you think they would be?


----------



## tahoeJoe

*Did I Miss Something?*

http://hyattvacationclub.info/Newsletter/#/2/zoomed

There was speculation that the latest issue of "Destinations" the Hyatt Residence Club newsletter would have an announcement on Hyatt Maui. I received my electronic copy today and I'm not finding even a hint of any new properties. Did I miss something?


----------

